# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  بهترین نسخه دلفی...؟

## مهندس بیژن

نظر خود را درباره بهترین نسخه دلفی بفرمائید.

----------


## maisam57

دلفی نسخه 7 واقعا کامل و بدن نقصه حتی امکان برنامه نویسی دات نت هم توی اون وجود داره من که باحاش حال میکنم فکر میکنم بهترین محیط برنامه نویسی دنیاست زمانی که دلفی 7 طراحی شد توی یه مقاله خوندم که شرکت مایکروسافت اعتراف کرده بود که محصولات بورلند بهتر و انعطاف پذیرتر از محصولات مایکروسافته
با تشکر از شما

----------


## dkhatibi

من هم دلفی 7 را ترجیح می دم

----------


## yasak5

سلام،
دلفی 7 رو اگه با محصولات زمانه خودش مقایسه کنیم قطعا جزو بهترین هاست. اما کم کم ضعف هاش نصب به درخواست های جدید داره پیدا می شه.   من شخصا نسخه 2005  رو برای الان بهتر می دونم. فقط مشکل اینجاست که مهاجرت کردن از نسخه 7 به 2005 به دلیل موجود نبودن بعضی از Third-Party Component هایی که توی یکی از پروژه هام استفاده کردم هنوز مقدور نبوده. و فکر هم نمی کنم بتونیم به این زودی ها از دلفی هفت جدا شیم...(و شاید هیچ وقت نتونیم جدا شیم !!)

----------


## arshia_

نسخه 7 خیلی کاربرپسند و کاربردی است
البته 2006 هم  در بین نسخه های بعد از اون بهترین انتخاب است
چون کاملا با نسخه 7 سازگار است و امکانات بسیاری داره

----------


## master13111

من هم 2006 رو می پسندم هم به دلیل سازگاری اش با دلفی 7 و هم قابلیت و انعطاف و امکانات بیشتر

----------


## soroush_vs

هیچ میدونید بیشتر برنامه های شرکت های معتبر  دنیا با دلفی نوشته شده اند.تا با محصولات ماکروسافت
--------------------
نتیجه ی رایگری  واقعا حیرت کننده است

----------


## babak_delphi

من هم دلفی 7 رو ترجیح میدم
البته 2006 رو امتحان نکردم

----------


## dkhatibi

> من هم 2006 رو می پسندم هم به دلیل سازگاری اش با دلفی 7


منظور از سازگاری چیه؟ یعنی متونیم کامپوننتهای دلفی 7 را تو 2006 استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## saeed7007

شک نکنید دلفی 2007 بهترینه

عالیه

حرف نداره


من از دلفی 1 شروع کردم و تا دلفی 2011 پیش رفتم... ولی هیچکدومشون به دلفی 2007 نمیرسه


بلی

----------


## fahimi

delphi2010

----------


## setroyd

نسخه ی 6 نسخه ی اصلیش هست ولی با 7 کار کردن بهتره و دستت باز هست ولی 2011 هم بد نیست از لحاظ را دست بودن بهتره محیطش VISUALY هست

----------


## BORHAN TEC

همیشه جدیدترین نسخه بهترین است. چه از لحاظ قابلیت، راحتی و ... .

----------


## IamOverlord

> همیشه جدیدترین نسخه بهترین است. چه از لحاظ قابلیت، راحتی و ... .


پس چرا دوستان نسخه های قبلی رو می پسندن؟! مگه می شه نسخه ی های جدید یه محصولی بهتر از قبلی ها نباشه؟!

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> پس چرا دوستان نسخه های قبلی رو می پسندن؟! مگه می شه نسخه ی های جدید یه محصولی بهتر از قبلی ها نباشه؟!


دلایل زیادی وجود داره. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید که آقای X نسخه رجیستر شده کامپوننتی را دارد که در نسخه های قبلی دلفی کار می کند و مجبور است که در برنامه های خود از آن استفاده کند. در چنین شرایطی این کابر از همان نسخه های قدیمی ناچاراً باید استفاده کند.
البته توجه داشته باشید که بسیاری از برنامه نویسان علاقه ای ندارند که به نسخه های جدید کوچ کنند، البته این در اکثر موارد بخاطر ضعف نسخه های جدید نیست و به دلیل تنبلی و بی حال بودن برنامه نویسان است. :عصبانی: 
توجه داشته باشید که دلایلی از این دست بسیار زیاد است...

----------


## fakhravari

من با 2007 کار میکنم و خوب هست

----------


## firststep

> همیشه جدیدترین نسخه بهترین است. چه از لحاظ قابلیت، راحتی و ... .


اره از این به بعد باید یگیم xe2

خوب نظرسنجی شاید زیاد جالب نباشه چون مثلاً اگه قراره مثلاً برای لینوکس کار کرد شما مجبور به استفاده از 7 هستین و راه هم نیست

----------


## firststep

> دلایل زیادی وجود داره. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید که آقای X نسخه رجیستر شده کامپوننتی را دارد که در نسخه های قبلی دلفی کار می کند و مجبور است که در برنامه های خود از آن استفاده کند. در چنین شرایطی این کابر از همان نسخه های قدیمی ناچاراً باید استفاده کند.
> البته توجه داشته باشید که بسیاری از برنامه نویسان علاقه ای ندارند که به نسخه های جدید کوچ کنند، البته این در اکثر موارد بخاطر ضعف نسخه های جدید نیست و به دلیل تنبلی و بی حال بودن برنامه نویسان است.
> توجه داشته باشید که دلایلی از این دست بسیار زیاد است...


  همیشه که در مقابل تغییرات مقاومتی وجود داره

اما شاید توی ایران همش هم این موضوع نباشه شاید دلایلی دیگه همچون نداشتن کتاب کامل و مرجعی برای تمام نسخه ها ، مثلا توی نسخه های ارائه شده به جرعت میشه گفت هیچ کتاب فارسی کامل و مرجعی نیز به جز نسحه 7 وجود نداره

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> هیچ کتاب فارسی کامل و مرجعی نیز به جز نسحه 7 وجود نداره


تا حدی حرف شما درسته ولی بیشترش نه. ببینید این همه فیلم و مطلب در مورد نسخه های جدید وجود داره. آیا یک برنامه نویس با وجود این حجم عظیم اطلاعات در مورد دلفی نباید بتونه خودش رو آپدیت نگه داره؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

Delphi XE نسبت به نسخه های قبلی دلفی بهتر هستش
چون خیلی از ضعف های دلفی گرفته شده و محیط IDE اون تغییر چشم گیری کرده که این تغیر از دلفی 2010 شروع شده
امکان Unicode هم بهش اضافه شده و یک امکان install Component به Delphi XE اضافه شده که در نسخه دلفی 2011 این امکان گنجانده نشده بود

----------


## vcldeveloper

امکان Unicode هم بهش اضافه شده و یک امکان install Component به Delphi XE  اضافه شده که در نسخه دلفی 2011 این امکان گنجانده نشده بود 						
دلفی 2011 دیگه چیه؟! نسخه بعد از دلفی 2010، دلفی XE هست. بعد از اون هم دلفی XE2 اومد، که مربوط به امسال هست. یونیکد از زمان دلفی 2009 تا به حال در دلفی به طور کامل پشتیبانی میشده، و چیز جدیدی نیست. اون گزینه Install Component هم چیز جدیدی نیست، فقط عنوان یک گزینه منو تغییر کرده.

----------


## سعید صابری

فکر کنم اگه به جای دلفی 8 نشخه Rad studio میگذاشتن بهتر بود.چون فکر نکنم دلفی 8 آنچنان طرفداری داشته باشه

----------


## yashar666

به طورقطع آخرین نسخه Xe ولی غیر اون Delphi 7

----------


## x_epro_x

دلفی 7 رو عشق من که تاییدش میکنم  :قلب:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دلفی 7 رو عشق من که تاییدش میکنم


اشتباه میکنید. دلفی 7 مربوط به عصر دایناسورها است. :چشمک:

----------


## yaran110

سلام
دوستان نسخه 7 دلفی روی windows7 نصب می شود ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دوستان نسخه 7 دلفی روی windows7 نصب می شود ؟


بله، نصب می شود

----------


## yaran110

آخرین نسخه دلفی چه ورژنی است ؟ آیا لینک دانلودی در اینترنت برای آن وجود دارد ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آخرین نسخه دلفی چه ورژنی است ؟


XE2



> آیا لینک دانلودی در اینترنت برای آن وجود دارد ؟


بله، با کمی جستجو پیدا میشه

----------


## hex161

بنظر من دلفی از نسخه 2009 به بعد خیلی بهتر شده.
البته من بخاطر پشتیبانی خوبش از یونی کد از این نسخه ها استفاده میکنم.

----------


## joker

منم هنوز دارم با دلفی 7 کار میکنم
خیلی دلم  میخواد آپدیت بشم ولی نه وقت هست نه کتابی توی بازار براش (ظاهرا) منم بی کتاب چیزی یاد نمیگیرم :)

اقای عشایری برای سوئیچ روی xe چه پروسه ای را پیشنهاد میکنید ؟
از سازگاری گرفته تا کامپوننتها و نصب و استفاده و آموزش و کتابهای در دسترسی ( فارسی یا انگلیسی ) و منابع آموزشی و .... ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> منم هنوز دارم با دلفی 7 کار میکنم
> خیلی دلم  میخواد آپدیت بشم ولی نه وقت هست نه کتابی توی بازار براش (ظاهرا) منم بی کتاب چیزی یاد نمیگیرم :)
> 
> اقای عشایری برای سوئیچ روی xe چه پروسه ای را پیشنهاد میکنید ؟
> از سازگاری گرفته تا کامپوننتها و نصب و استفاده و آموزش و کتابهای در دسترسی ( فارسی یا انگلیسی ) و منابع آموزشی و .... ؟


شما چیز خاصی نیاز نداری. فقط XE یا دلفی 2010 رو تهیه بعد هم بسم الله ، دلفی که مشاالله Help قوی داره هرجا گیر کردی F1 و اگه به جواب نرسیدی همین فروم.

کامپوننت هات رو هم تو یه فروم راحت می تونی همشون رو Update کنی (البته دلفی 2010 رو صدردرصد تضمین میکنم که تمام ورژن کامپوننت هاش تو اون فروم باشه) ... فروم با پیغام خصوصی بهتون آدرسش رو میدم.

به هر حال دلفی 7 دیگه باید واسش یه فاتحه بخونید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دلفی که مشاالله Help قوی داره هرجا گیر کردی F1 و اگه به جواب نرسیدی همین فروم.


قوی؟!! Help دلفی رو در اکثر مواقع میتونی بذاری کنار سطل آشغال، بخصوص اگر هدفت از خواندنش آشنایی با موضوعات و تکنولوژی های اضافه شده در نسخه های جدیدش باشه.




> نه کتابی توی بازار براش (ظاهرا) منم بی کتاب چیزی یاد نمیگیرم


برای کسی که دلفی بلد هست و میخواد با امکانات جدید نسخه های فعلی آشنا بشه، کتاب هست. برای اونی که میخواد تازه دلفی رو شروع کنه، کتاب جامعی در کار نیست. برای شما، سری کتاب های Delphi 2007 Handbook تا Delphi XE Handbook نوشته Marco Cantu برای شروع توصیه میشه. در هر کدام از این کتاب ها فقط قابلیت های جدید اضافه شده به همان نسخه توضیح داده شدند - مثلا در نسخه مربوط به دلفی 2009، بخش عمده کتاب مربوط میشه به پشتیبانی از یونیکد.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اقای عشایری برای سوئیچ روی xe چه پروسه ای را پیشنهاد میکنید ؟


همانطور که آقای کشاورز گفتند خواندن کتابهای Delphi 2007 Handbook و Delphi 2009 Handbook و Delphi 2010 Handbook و Delphi XE Handbook برای آپدیت شدن توصیه میشه.
البته خواندن این کتابها به صورت یکجا زیاد زمان می بره که من برای سریع تر آپدیت شدن پیشنهاد دیگری دارم:

- در حال حاضر به نظر من گیج کننده ترین مسئله برای آپدیت شدن استفاده از قابلیت یونیکد است که می توانید مقالات مربوط به آن را مطالعه کنید. مقالات مختلفی در این زمینه وجود دارد به عنوان مثال فصل مربوط به یونیکد در کتاب Delphi 2009 Handbook و یا دو مقاله دیگر که یکی توسط Nick Hodges و دیگری توسط Cary Jensen نوشته شده است که من شخصاً مقاله نوشته شده با نامDelphi in a Unicode World که توسط Nick Hodges نوشته شده است را بیشتر می پسندم.
- در بقیه موارد از آنجایی که شما در دلفی حرفه ای هستید زیاد با مشکلی برخورد نخواهید کرد و میتوانید به جای خواندن کتب معرفی شده به تماشای فیلم های CodeRage بپردازید. 
- در زمینه ساخت نرم افزارهای n-tier با DataSnap هم پیشنهاد می کنم که ویدئوهای مربوط به آقای Pawel Glowacki را مشاهده کنید که مقالات آن هم در Rad In Action وجود دارد و فکر می کنم که با این راه خیلی زودتر به نتیجه خواهید رسید.

اگر سوال دیگری هم هست ما در خدمتیم.

----------


## parsidev

من دلفی 7 رو می پسندم و همچنان با اون برنامه نویسی میکنم
با ویندوز 7 هم هیچ مشکلی نداره

----------


## hamedsadry3000

دلفی 7 عالی مخصوصا برای پروژه هایی که نیاز به کامپوننت خاصی است که در نسخه های جدید تر نیست اما به همه شدیدا توصیه میکنم اگه برنامه جدیدی رو قرار است بنویسید حتما به نسخه های بالاتر مراجعه  کنید مخصوصا به نسخه xe2 که داره با سیستم عاملهای دیگه سازگار میشه مخصوصا آندروید سرعت به روز رسانی نسخه های جدید دلفی واقعا وحشتناک شده به حدی که ممکنه تا چند هفته بعد از ارائه یک نسخه, نسخه جدید ترش بیاید :متفکر:

----------


## sigma-mx

دلفی 7 همون طوری که مایکروسافت و خود بورلند گفتن بسیار عالی وبدون اشکال طراحی شده.من با دلفی 7 شروع کردم . ولی بعد از اون مایکروسافت با یسری برنامه ها برنامه نویس اصلی که دلفی رو خلق کرده بود رو از بورلند خرید . یعنی اونجا دعوا شد مایکروسافت هم فوری با وعده پول زیاد اینبرنامه نویس رو خرید. از اون به بعد بورلند دیگه فلج شد تا حدی که ادامه دلفی رو داد به یه بخش وابسته بنام codegear که اونم زیاد موفق نبود. دو سه سال کار کردن ولی از عهدش بر نیومدن . در این زمان شرکت embracadero پیشنهاد خرید دلفی رو داد . من بعد دلفی 7 ، 2006 کار کردم چند سال ولی الان چند ماهه که دارم با 2010 کار می کنم . حالا فهمیدم که embracadero خیلی بهتر از پس دلفی بر اومده. دلفی دوباره بعد از چند سال حالا جزو بهترین زبانهای برنامه نویسی شده . ببینید از 2010 این شرکت چه امکانات قدرتمندی رو به دلفی داده ! حالا با اومدن xeو xe2 دیگه حرف از تکنولوژیهایی هست که بقیه ندارنش !! مثل fireminkey ,... برای اونایی که می گن برای لینوکس باید بری سراغ دلفی 7 بگم که این شرکت بزودی داره دوباره هم .NET وهم Cross Platform رو میاره !! دیگه بدون محدودیت : Linux-Mac-Windows-Android-Ios,...  دیگه چی می خواین واقعا !!

----------


## saeed7007

به نظر من 2007 و XE2 بهترین هستن...

----------


## AmirSky

من از 2010  استفاده میکنم و از نظر من فعلا بهترینه
یکبار XE  رو نصب کردم اما اونقدر سنگین بود که مجبور شدم پاکش کنم

----------


## کامروا

من تصمیم داشتم که سویچ کنم روی C شارپ که با امدن XE2 نظرم عوض شد.
بنظرم  Embarcadero XE2  فوق العادست

----------


## su-30mk

با سلام و تشکر از همه دوستان.من اوایلی دلفی 2010 آمده بود حسابی باهش کار کردم و خیلی دوستش دارم چون با 2010 با دلفی آشنا شدم....ولی متاسفانه 1 سال فعالیتم کم شد به دلایلی...
می خواهم XE 2 را شروع کنم آیا لزومی داره چند وقتی رو تو سرو کله XE بزنم یا مستقیما برم سراغ آخریش؟!
با تشکر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> می خواهم XE 2 را شروع کنم آیا لزومی داره چند وقتی رو تو سرو کله XE بزنم یا مستقیما برم سراغ آخریش؟!


هیچ نیازی نیست که اول با XE سر و کله بزنی.

----------


## omidsistani

فقط دلفی 7

----------


## saeed7007

خیلی از کامپوننت هایی که توی دلفی 7 نصب میشن، به راحتی توی 2007 هم نصب میشن (CodeGear Delphi 2007) ولی بعد از 2007 که codegear  به embarcadero تغییر یافت، کامپوننت ها مشکل دارن و باید ورژن جدیدشونو دانلود کرد...
ولی بعد از 2007، دلفی XE2 خیلی خوبه.

----------


## ZonLine

دلفی فقط
                              2007

----------


## ariobarzan

دلفی 7  Only

----------


## me.enik

قطعا دلایل قانع کننده ای وجود داشته که بعد از دلفی 7, باز هم نسخه های جدیدتری اومد به بازار.
اگر دلفی 7, همه چیزش خوب بود,قطعا نیازی به نسخه های جدیدتر نبود.
پس با این حساب, نمیشه گفت که دلفی 7 از دلفی xe یا xe2 بهتر هستش.

----------


## me.enik

> اشتباه میکنید. دلفی 7 مربوط به عصر دایناسورها است.


حرف شما کاملا درسته.
ایول!!

ولی با این حال, من تعجب میکنم که با اومدن نسخه های بسیار جدیدتر و قوی تر, مثل xe2 , چرا هنوز از دلفی 7 استفاده میکنند!!؟
شما دلیلش رو میدونید؟
یا کلا کسی دلیلش رو میدونه؟

----------


## me.enik

> دلفی 7 همون طوری که مایکروسافت و خود بورلند گفتن بسیار عالی وبدون اشکال طراحی شده.من با دلفی 7 شروع کردم . ولی بعد از اون مایکروسافت با یسری برنامه ها برنامه نویس اصلی که دلفی رو خلق کرده بود رو از بورلند خرید . یعنی اونجا دعوا شد مایکروسافت هم فوری با وعده پول زیاد اینبرنامه نویس رو خرید. از اون به بعد بورلند دیگه فلج شد تا حدی که ادامه دلفی رو داد به یه بخش وابسته بنام codegear که اونم زیاد موفق نبود. دو سه سال کار کردن ولی از عهدش بر نیومدن . در این زمان شرکت embracadero پیشنهاد خرید دلفی رو داد . من بعد دلفی 7 ، 2006 کار کردم چند سال ولی الان چند ماهه که دارم با 2010 کار می کنم . حالا فهمیدم که embracadero خیلی بهتر از پس دلفی بر اومده. دلفی دوباره بعد از چند سال حالا جزو بهترین زبانهای برنامه نویسی شده . ببینید از 2010 این شرکت چه امکانات قدرتمندی رو به دلفی داده ! حالا با اومدن xeو xe2 دیگه حرف از تکنولوژیهایی هست که بقیه ندارنش !! مثل fireminkey ,... برای اونایی که می گن برای لینوکس باید بری سراغ دلفی 7 بگم که این شرکت بزودی داره دوباره هم .NET وهم Cross Platform رو میاره !! دیگه بدون محدودیت : Linux-Mac-Windows-Android-Ios,...  دیگه چی می خواین واقعا !!


بزودی نه!!
توی همون xe2 تو, firemonkey , فکر کنم cross platform باشه.
من هم با دلفی 7 کار کردم, هم با 2010 و هم با xe2.
خداییش xe2, خیلی خیلی قوی تر از 7 هستش.
اما همچنان افرادی از 7 استفاده میکنند.
دلیش رو نمیدونم ولی خوش حال میشوم دلیلش رو بدونم.
چون خیلی باعث تعجب هستش.

----------


## amir1360

دوستان اينطوري كه گفتين من خجالت ميكشم بگم با چي كار ميكنم

عشق من دلفي 6 خيلي هم راضيم حتي تو ويندوز 7 هم باهاش كار ميكنم

----------


## yashar666

Delphi 7 And Delphi Xe2

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

خیلی جالبه که بعضی دوستان روی دلفی 7 تاکید داشتن !

مثل اینه که من بیام بین مقایسه پیکان و BMW بگم پیکان بهتره !!!

----------


## me.enik

> عشق من دلفي 6 خيلي هم راضيم حتي تو ويندوز 7 هم باهاش كار ميكنم


قطعا نسخه های جدیدتر, برتری های بیشتری نسبت به نسخه های قبلی دارند, چون اگر اینطوری نبود, هیچ وقت نسخه های جدیدتری منتشر نمیشد, چون احتیاجی نبود.
هرکسی یک جوری راحته, اما نسخه های قدیمی, جلوی یک سری از کارهایی را که با نسخه های جدید میتونی خیلی راحت انجامشون بدی رو میگیرن.

به هر حال, هر کسی نظر خودش رو داره و باید به اون احترام گذاشت.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

سلام دوستان. من هیچی از دلفی نمی دونم. من با vb.net کار می کنم و دوست دارم یه زبون برنامه نویسی غیر مایکروسافتی هم در کنار اون یاد بگیرم. به نظرتون چی یاد بگیرم. من الان نسخه Delphi XE2 رو تهیه کردم. برای یادگرفتنش باید از کجا شروع کنم. اصلاً می ارزه برای یاد گرفتن؟ چه امکاناتی داره و کتابی سراغ دارید بهم معرفی کنین؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## me.enik

> سلام دوستان. من هیچی از دلفی نمی دونم. من با vb.net کار می کنم و دوست دارم یه زبون برنامه نویسی غیر مایکروسافتی هم در کنار اون یاد بگیرم. به نظرتون چی یاد بگیرم. من الان نسخه Delphi XE2 رو تهیه کردم. برای یادگرفتنش باید از کجا شروع کنم. اصلاً می ارزه برای یاد گرفتن؟ چه امکاناتی داره و کتابی سراغ دارید بهم معرفی کنین؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سلام.
از نظر من دلفی زبان خوبیه, قوی هستش, کارهای زیادی هم میشه باهاش کرد.
embarcadero هم داره به زور یک کارایی واسش انجام میده. من خودم با دلفی اندازه بقیه زبان ها مثل #C و ++C حال میکنم.
برای یاد گیریش من قبلا با یکی از دوستان یک بحث هایی را داشتم.

من میگفتم که اگر شخص اول پاسکال را یاد بگیره و بعد بیاد سراغ دلفی, شاید کارش توی دلفی راحت تر باشه.
ایشون هم میگفتند که همون مستقیم بیاید توی دلفی و دستوراتش را همون جا یاد بگیره, بهتره.

در کل به نتیجه چندان خاصی نرسیدیم.
به نظر من احتیاج نیستش که پول خرج کنی, همین کتاب هایی که توی اینترنت هستند کافیه و جوابگو نیاز خیلی ها هستش.
بعد از اینکه با سینتکس دلفی آشنا شدی, کم کم شروع کن و پروژه های خیلی کوچک را انجام بده و پیش برو تا برسی به پروژه های بزرگ و ... .
میتونی اسم پروژه های خیلی کوچک را برنامه بزاری, نه پروژه!

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
به نظر من برای شروع از کتاب Inside Delphi 2006 و ویدئوهایی که در لینک زیر قرار داره استفاده کن:
http://m8spy.com/?p=643
در کل به نظر من اصلاً نیازی نیست که اول پاسکال یاد بگیری و یکسره میتونی بری سراغ دلفی.
اگر اینها رو خوندی و حرفه ای تر شدی خودت میتونی راهت رو انتخاب کنی و اگر جایی هم سوال داشتی می تونی در همین تالار سوال کنی تا به جوابت برسی.
موفق باشید...

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> سلام.
> از نظر من دلفی زبان خوبیه, قوی هستش, کارهای زیادی هم میشه باهاش کرد.
> embarcadero هم داره به زور یک کارایی واسش انجام میده. من خودم با دلفی اندازه بقیه زبان ها مثل #C و ++C حال میکنم.
> برای یاد گیریش من قبلا با یکی از دوستان یک بحث هایی را داشتم.
> 
> من میگفتم که اگر شخص اول پاسکال را یاد بگیره و بعد بیاد سراغ دلفی, شاید کارش توی دلفی راحت تر باشه.
> ایشون هم میگفتند که همون مستقیم بیاید توی دلفی و دستوراتش را همون جا یاد بگیره, بهتره.
> 
> در کل به نتیجه چندان خاصی نرسیدیم.
> ...


ممنون از پاسخگوییت. من تو دانشگاه چیزایی از پاسکال یادگرفتم. حقیقتش اینقدر استادش اینقدر بد یاد داد و شاید هم بیشتر به خاطر عدم آشنایی من باعث شد از پاسکال متنفر بشم.
به نظرت می تونم از دلفی نسخه جدید یاد بگیرم. اون نسخه ای که دانشگاه یادمیداد خیلی قدیمی بود.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> به نظرت می تونم از دلفی نسخه جدید یاد بگیرم.


بله این کار شدنیه و شما می توانید مستقیماً روی نسخه های جدید فوکوس کنید.

----------


## me.enik

> ممنون از پاسخگوییت. من تو دانشگاه چیزایی از پاسکال یادگرفتم. حقیقتش اینقدر استادش اینقدر بد یاد داد و شاید هم بیشتر به خاطر عدم آشنایی من باعث شد از پاسکال متنفر بشم.
> به نظرت می تونم از دلفی نسخه جدید یاد بگیرم. اون نسخه ای که دانشگاه یادمیداد خیلی قدیمی بود.


خواهش میکنم, وظیفه بود.

آره, خودم هم از این تجربه ها زیاد داشتم که استادایی باعث میشدند که من از فلان چیز بدم بیاد و بعد از یک سال با یک استاد دیگه, عاشق اون چیز بشوم!

درباره نسخه که باید بگم سینتکس و قواعد نوشتاری هنوز همون چیزی هستش که از اول بوده و تغییری نکرده و نباید هم بکنه!
نسخه های جدیدتر هم یک سری قابلیت بهشون اضافه شده که اگر باهاشون ور بری و کار کنی, دستت میاد که چی به چیه.
اگر هم بخوای خیلی حرفه ای کار کنی, باید از مقالات و کتاب ها استفاده کنی که در این صورت اتفاق خوبی میافته و قطعا میتونه برات مفید باشه.

اگر با سینتکس پاسکال آشنایی داری, تقریبا باید بگم که نیاز نیست چیزی را برای دلفی یاد بگیری, ولی بسته به کارهایی که میخوای انجام بدی باید درباره اون کار پرس و جو کنی و ببینی که چیا احتیاجه و بعد اون چیز رو یاد بگیری.

در کل باید بگم که تو الآن با نصب کامپایلر دلفی ( توصیه میکنم XE3 رو نصب کنی ) میتوانی شروع به برنامه نوشتن بکنی.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

کتاب خوب یا pdf چیزی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## me.enik

> کتاب خوب یا pdf چیزی سراغ دارید؟


برای یادگیری پاسکال یا همون سینتکس دلفی هر کتابی میتونه کارت را راه بندازه. یک سرچی بکنی, کلی لینک گیر میاد که میتونه برای یادگیری دستورات و ... مفید باشه.

اما برای یادگیری دلفی باید بگم که من خودم کتابی آنلاینی ندیدم که خوب باشه, توصیه میکنم که کتاب دلفی 7 را خریداری کنید. به نظر من قیمتش هرچقدر هم باشه می ارزه ( من خریدم 10 - 15 تومن ). تازه دارم ارزش های این کتاب رو درک میکنم.
اگر خواستی بخری, بگو مشخصات کاملش را بزارم تا یک موقع اشتباهی نخری.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> برای یادگیری پاسکال یا همون سینتکس دلفی هر کتابی میتونه کارت را راه بندازه. یک سرچی بکنی, کلی لینک گیر میاد که میتونه برای یادگیری دستورات و ... مفید باشه.
> 
> اما برای یادگیری دلفی باید بگم که من خودم کتابی آنلاینی ندیدم که خوب باشه, توصیه میکنم که کتاب دلفی 7 را خریداری کنید. به نظر من قیمتش هرچقدر هم باشه می ارزه ( من خریدم 10 - 15 تومن ). تازه دارم ارزش های این کتاب رو درک میکنم.
> اگر خواستی بخری, بگو مشخصات کاملش را بزارم تا یک موقع اشتباهی نخری.


 ممنونم. دلفی 7 بهتره؟ اگه برم سراغ XE2 بهتر نیست؟ کتاب اون رو بگیرم بهتر نیست؟ چقدر فرق می کنن؟

----------


## me.enik

> ممنونم. دلفی 7 بهتره؟ اگه برم سراغ XE2 بهتر نیست؟ کتاب اون رو بگیرم بهتر نیست؟ چقدر فرق می کنن؟


اون کتاب به این اسم منتشر شده. دلفی 7 و xe2 و xe3 چندان فرق هایی با هم ندارند.
کلیت کار یک چیز هستش. مفاهیم هم تغییری نمیکنند. سینتکس هم همیشه ثابت است. در این نسخه های جدیدتر, یک سری قابلیت اضافه شده که این قابلیت ها در اینترنت اشاره شده است, چون حجمشان خیلی زیاد نیستش.
کتابی که به شما معرفی کردم, هرچیزی را که فکرش را بکنید را داراست و یک مرجع کامل است و برای هرکاری میتوانید از آن استفاده کنید.
شما کاری نداشته باشید که کتاب گفته در دلفی 7 فلان کار را میکنیم یا ... . شما کارهایی را که گفته است را در نسخه مورد نظرتان انجام بدهید.

بعد اگر جایی به مشکلی برخوردید یا خواستید کاری بکنید که نتوانستید از کتاب استفاده کنید, میتوانید در همین انجمن مطرح کنید و مطمئنا کمکتون میکنه.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

ممنونم. میشه مشخصات کامل کتاب رو بفرمایید؟

----------


## me.enik

بله, حتما.

نام : راه نمای جامع delphi 7
نویسنده : مارکو کانتو
مترجم : فرهاد قلی زاده نوری
انتشارات : کانون نشر علوم

توصیه میکنم از بقیه اساتید هم سوال کنید, ببینید آنها چه پیشنهادی میدهند.

----------


## Arashdn

سلام
منم تمام تجربه برنامه نویسیم در ++C و یا زبان های .net بوده ... (هر چند که همچین تجربه زیادی هم ندارم)
واسه دلفی با همین دلفی XE3 شروع کنم؟ (اصلا IDE شو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟)

و یه سوال خیلی مبتدیانه 
اگه یه برنامه رو با دلفی XE3 بنویسیم همزمان هم بره تمام ورژن های ویندوز کامپایل میشه و هم مک ؟
برنامه های دلفی هم برای اجراشون به یه runtime مثل .NetFrameword نیاز دارن؟

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
من دلفی رو خیلی کم کار کردم ولی پسندیدمش، واقعا چیزی از دات نت کم نداره، تو بعضی موارد بهتر هم هست.
چون هم دات نت رو داره هم vcl و هم firemonkey
میتونی از اینجا دانلودش کنی: Delphi XE3



> برنامه های دلفی هم برای اجراشون به یه runtime مثل .NetFrameword نیاز دارن؟


برنامه های دلفی Native هستن یعنی اگه از کامپوننت اضافه ای استفاده ای نکنی بدون نیاز به ستاپ روی هر سیستمی اجرا میشه(البته اگه بر پایه دات نت فریم باشه باید نصب بشه)
به همین دلیله که معمولا حجم برنامه های دلفی زیاده.



> اگه یه برنامه رو با دلفی XE3 بنویسیم همزمان هم بره تمام ورژن های ویندوز کامپایل میشه و هم مک ؟


این رو هم بنده اطلاعی ندارم.

----------


## limpizik

دوستان کتاب چاپی واسه دلفی 2010 وجود نداره؟
هر گونه منیع فارسی...
ممنون

----------


## m2011kh

سلام.

من دلفی رو میخوام از نسخه Xe3 شروع کنم،ولی حیف منبع یادگیری فارسی در مورد نسخه های جدید خیلی کمه و شاید میشه گفت در مورد Xe3 تقریبا وجود نداره.
به دوستمون آقای Limpizik هم پیشنهاد میکنم اگه میخواد دلفی رو شروع کنه و یا خودشو رو از نسخه های قبلی مثل 7 اپدیت کنه به 2010،اصلا اینکارو نکنه،نه این که 2010 بد باشه ولی با Xe3 زیاد فرقی نداره و در عوض Xe3 تکنولوژی های جدیدتری رو در اختیارتون میزاره.

منم ترجیح میدم که از منبع های انگلیسی استفاده کنم و اگه که زبانمم خوب نیست اونا رو به سختی خودم و یا اگه بازم نشد با استفاده از یک مترجم ترجمه کنم.

فکر کنم در حال حاضر بهترین راهه.

یکی از آشنا ها پونزده ساله برنامه نویسه.میگه که برنامه نویسای ایرانی همیشه سه سال یا بیشتر از دنیای برنامه نویسی عقبن.وقتی آمار نظر سنجی رو میبینم درکش میکنم.واقعا راست میگه.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## m2011kh

کسی اگه منبع فارسی برای یادگیریش داره لطفا دریغ نکنه خیلی محتاجیم.

MMD

----------


## sr2m72

> مثل اینه که من بیام بین مقایسه پیکان و BMW بگم پیکان بهتره !!!


100% پیکان بهتره! :قهقهه: 

این روزها همه XE3 استفاده میکنن. شما چطور؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## m2011kh

خب واقعا Xe3 شاید نسبا به قبل پیشرفت قابل توجهی نکرده باشه(به قول بعضیا) ولی باز هم نسبت به بقیه بهتر هست.
تنها بدیش اینه که کسای مثل من که اینگلیسیشون اصلا خوب نیست منبع گیر نمیاد.

MMD

----------


## babakflash

ممکن است تاحدی نظر شما درست باشد ولی دلایل دیگری نیز چون نصب راحت (قانونی شدن با یک پسورد ساده) سبک بودن کامپایلر بدون اثر نیست

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*آقا جون هر کی که دوست دارید به این بحث مسخره پایان بدید. این کاملاً طبیعیه که آخرین نسخه بهترین است. من نمیدونم یعنی بعضی ها عقیده دارند که مثلاً دلفی 7 که برای عصر دایناسورهاست با Delphi XE4 برابری می کند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## setroyd

بگین من چیکار کنم یه مبتدی هستم تو delphi از 2010 شروع کنم یا همون xe4 ? یا........ ؟ قبلا 7 رو کار کردم یکم .

اگه میشه یکم هم برام توضیح بدین ممنون

----------


## m2011kh

سلام و خسته نباشید.

البته من هم تو دلفی تازه وارد هستم و حرفی برای گفتن ندارم ولی قبلا انتخوابم رو کردم(نسخه های قدیمی یا جدید) و مسلما تحقیقاتی رو انجام دادم و به اطلاعاتی رسیدم که مفید دونستم بهتون گوش زد کنم.

اول از همه این که اگر قرار بود نسخه قدیمی بهتر باشه هیچ وقت کسی به فکر نسخه بعدی نمی افته در حالی که نسخه قدیمی تر کارایی و اختیارات بهتری داشته باشه.و مسلماً نسخه جدید بهتر هست.در مورد تغییراتی که ماکروسافت اعمال کرده که خبر دارید.بهتره از این به بعد برنامه هامون رو به MetroPolice اپدیت کنیم.که نسخه های Xe3 و Xe4 برنامه نویسی بر این نوع رو پشتیبانی میکنه.هر چند که مشکلاتی داره و هنوز در برنامه های Metropolice به نقطه قابل توجهی نرسیده ولی مطمئناً سال های آینده Delphi هم خودش رو با تغییرات وقف میده.

و این که در نسخه های جدیدی دلفی امکانات بیشتر و فوق العاده رو به شما میده.هر چند بعضی از دوستان میگن که این امکانات سطحی هستن و دلفی پیشرفت چندانی نکرده.امّا نظر شخصی ام این هست که درسته این امکانات هر چند سطحی باشند ولی این یک استارت کار هست برای شرکت Embarcadero و مطمئناً تا سال های آینده پیشرفت بیشتری خواهد داشت.

نظرم این هست که چه بهتر که شما که مثل من اول کار هستین از جدید ترین نسخه شروع کنین.اگر هم میخواید که تفاوت های Xe3 رو با نسخه های قبلی بدونید یه سرچ تو google بکنید اطلاعات مورد نیازتون رو به دست میارید.متأسفانه هنوز در مورد نسخه Xe4 اطلاعات درستی ندارم و در حال تحقیق بیشتر هستم.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

MMD

----------


## setroyd

داداشم 2010 خوبه یا xe3 چون اونجور که متوجه شدم باهم فرق دارن و یا انیکه میشه دوتاش رو رو هم نصب کرد ؟

----------


## m2011kh

فرق که البته.

از نظر من Xe4 رو شروع کن.اینکه با هم میشه نصب کرد یا نه مطلع نیستم ولی معمولا نمیشه اینکارو کرد.

موفق و سربلند باشید

MMD

----------


## setroyd

یکم دوستان وقت بزارن این موضوع رو برامون ساده کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## kamran749

XE3  فوق العادست وحرف نداره.
XE4  هم فرقي زيادي نکرده.

----------


## ASedJavad

> دلفی XE5  بالاخره منتشر شد!



ماشاالله این دلفی هم داره میزنه رو دست کروم از نظر ورژن جدید دادن

----------


## smaj2007

من خیلی وقته بود منتظر XE5 بودم برای برنامه نویسی اندروید حالا که اومده و تستش کردم تازه متوجه شدم که فریم ورک firemonkey  راست به چپ رو ساپورت نمی کنه و کلا با فارسی مشکل داره . اگر کسی تونسته این مشکل فایرمانکی رو حل کنه . لطفا خبر بده

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان من دلفی xe3 را بررسی کردم آیا کسی یک فرم و گرید را با تایپ فارسی  راست چین کرده ببینه چی میشه ؟
کلا پیمایش حروف فارسی بهم میریزه درحالی که در نسخه 7 اینطور نبود هم چنین فیلدی که درش اعداد و پرانتز و حروف فارسی با نقطه داشته باشه داخل rave با شکل زیادی روبرو میشه . حتی جمله را جابجا میکنه و دربسیاری از نرم افزارهایی از جمله انبار که شامل حروف فارسی و انگلیسی  میشه مشکل بسیار بزرگه . من که کلا بخاطر همین سوئیچ کردم رو سی شارپ .
لذا قبل از شروع بهتره این موارد رو بررسی کنید . در ضمن اگر کسی این مشکل را برطرف کرده به ما هم بگه ممنون میشیم .

----------


## setroyd

با سلام دوستان واقعیت من نتونستم تاپیک بزنم به علت مشکل در اکانتم ! مشکل بنده این هست که در دلفی 7 وقتی تابعی رو تعریف میکردیم به عنوان مثال num : byte به صورت پیش فرض b رو که شما میزدی لیست ظاهر میشد که شما byte و..... رو میدیدی  مثل تمام زبانها ولی در xe5 که نصب کردم هرچی که مینویسم پیش فرضش ظاهر نمیشه ! مال تنظیم هست یا............. اگه من رو هرچه سریعتر راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم .

----------


## m2011kh

> با سلام دوستان واقعیت من نتونستم تاپیک بزنم به علت مشکل در اکانتم ! مشکل  بنده این هست که در دلفی 7 وقتی تابعی رو تعریف میکردیم به عنوان مثال num  : byte به صورت پیش فرض b رو که شما میزدی لیست ظاهر میشد که شما byte  و..... رو میدیدی  مثل تمام زبانها ولی در xe5 که نصب کردم هرچی که مینویسم  پیش فرضش ظاهر نمیشه ! مال تنظیم هست یا............. اگه من رو هرچه  سریعتر راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم .


Cnpack Wizard رو دانلود و نصب کنید.رایگان هست.کد هارو مرتب میکنه و بین Begin...end ها و اینگونه رنگ هایی ایجاد میکنه که کد رو خیلی خوانا میکنه و پیش فرض هارو هم ظاهر میکنه همراه با توضیح.کلا ابزار خیلی خوبی هست و پیشنهادش میکنم.

موفق و سربلند باشید.
MMD

----------


## asgarkz

سلام
من از کامپوننتهایی مثل Raize و JVCL روی دلفی 2010 استفاده میکنم. اگر از Xe5 استفاده کنم، امکان کار با این کامپوننتها رو خواهم داشت؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
بله، این کامپوننتها برای xe5 هم منتشر شده اند.

----------


## aboualfazl

نظرات همه ی دوستان محترمه ...
ولی
*در نسخه های مربوط به شرکت Borland* دلفی 7 بی نظیر و بهترینه. لازم به ذکره که هنوز هم خیلی از پروژه های بزرگ  با این IDE طراحی میشن ، آقای عشایری فرمودند که :



> اشتباه میکنید. دلفی 7 مربوط به عصر دایناسورها است.


در پاسخ به این نظر باید بگم که قدیمی بودن یک توزیع نمیتونه دال بر بی کاربرد بودن و ضعیف بودن باشه ، برای خیلی از پروژه ها شما نیاز به تکنولوژی خاصی ندارید و مهمترین دلیل برای استفاده از IDE ، کاربر (Developer)پسند بودن اونه و همچنین وقتی یک پروژه ی بزرگ رو استارت میزنیم ، معمار نرم افزار  و یا مدیر تیم  در نظر میگیرد که تمام  Developer هاش با چه نسخه ای راحت تر و بهتر کار میکنند و آیا اصلا دلیلی هست که نسخه ی جدیدی استفاده شود و وقت زیادی رو صرف آموزش Developer هایش بکند ...
*و اما در نسخه های مربوط به شرکتEmbarcadero * 
به نظر من هر چه به سمت جلو میرویم نسخه های جدیدتر ، بهتر  و  دارای امکانات بروزتری وارد بازار می شود هر چند شاید خیلی از این امکانات بیهوده بوده و خیلی کم مورد استفاده قرار بگیرند...
بعنوان مثال با توجه به وجود IDE هایی مثل Intellij و زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا شاید بیهوده باشه که ما از دلفی XE 6 برای طراحی نرم افزارهای مخصوص سیستم عامل اندروید استفاده کنیم ...

----------


## DelphiProgrammer

> نظرات همه ی دوستان محترمه ...
> ...
> بعنوان مثال با توجه به وجود IDE هایی مثل Intellij و زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا شاید بیهوده باشه که ما از دلفی XE 6 برای طراحی نرم افزارهای مخصوص سیستم عامل اندروید استفاده کنیم ...


بله! منم با شما موافقم و نظرات هر کس محترم هست.
ولی مثالتون خوب نیست از نظر من! :لبخند گشاده!: 
مواردی داریم که ارزش نوشتن برنامه توسط Delphi-XE5 و XE6 بیشتر از اون موارد جاوایی که اشاره فرمودید هست. به عنوان نمونه عرض میکنم. بنده الان درگیر نوشتن یک بازی 3 بعدی هستم که اگر جز با این ابزار جدید دلفی قرار بود انجام بشه باید برای هر سیستم عامل جدا کد نوشته میشد.
در کل شرایط هست که استفاده از زبان خاص یا IDE خاص رو موجب میشود و نمیشه روی هوا نوشتن برنامه آندرویدی با دلفی رو بیهوده دانست.

----------


## aboualfazl

> بله! منم با شما موافقم و نظرات هر کس محترم هست.
> ولی مثالتون خوب نیست از نظر من!
> مواردی داریم که ارزش نوشتن برنامه توسط Delphi-XE5 و XE6 بیشتر از اون موارد جاوایی که اشاره فرمودید هست. به عنوان نمونه عرض میکنم. بنده الان درگیر نوشتن یک بازی 3 بعدی هستم که اگر جز با این ابزار جدید دلفی قرار بود انجام بشه باید برای هر سیستم عامل جدا کد نوشته میشد.
> در کل شرایط هست که استفاده از زبان خاص یا IDE خاص رو موجب میشود و نمیشه روی هوا نوشتن برنامه آندرویدی با دلفی رو بیهوده دانست.


نمیدونم چقدر از زبان جاوا شناخت دارید ...
ولی اینقدر میتونم بهتون بگم که جاوا Free Platform هستش و نیازی نیست برای هر سیستم عامل کد جداگانه ای بنویسید ...
فقط کافیه که jvm مربوط به اون سیستم عامل رو داشته باشید.همین ....
هر چند کد نویسی با جاوا به مراتب سخت تر از دلفی بوده و برای پروژه هایی که در کشور ما استارت میخورند و تقریبا میشه گفت که اکثرا برای تیم طراحی درآمد قابل ملاحظه ای ندارند ، استفاده از اون یک اشتباه خواهد بود ... 
متاسفانه برنامه هایی که با IDE های زبان محبوب دلفی برای سیستم عامل Android نوشته می شوند حجم بسیار بالایی دارند ، هر چند راه حل هایی هم برای کاهش حجم فایل اجرایی سراغ دارم ...
در پایان :
من به عنوان یک دلفی کار عقیده دارم که کسی که با دلفی کار میکند و دلفی را دوست دارد، هیچ وقت به زبان های دیگر روی نخواهد آورد ...

----------


## mahdy.asia

جدیدترین نسخه بهترین نسخه است اما در تاریخچه نسخه های دلفی بعضی از نسخه ها در زمان خودشان شکوفایی بیشترین داشته اند و مورد استقبال قرار گرفته اند.
مانند دلفی 5، دلفی 7، دلفی 2006، دلفی 2008، دلفی 2010، و ...

----------


## idehrayan

سلام 
من از Xe6 استفاده می کنم .
گذشته از مقایسه امکانات بنظرم کد نویسی توی دلفی 7 راحتتره و حجم فایل اجرایی هم نسبت به نسخه xe کمتره 
ولی با این وجود ترجیح میدم از نسخه xe6 و نسخه های جدیدتر استفاده کنم به هرحال ما باید بسمت جلو حرکت کنیم

----------


## golbafan

xe4 استفاده میکنم

xe5 به بعد خیلی سنگینه (بخاطر اندرویدش)

----------


## naderanhari

مشکل فارسی اندروید با دلفی حل شد ....

آقای بابک یعقوبی یه سری کمپوننت برای حل این مشکل از سال 2011 نوشته که از لینک زیر میتونی دانلود کنی ... در ضمن خود شرکت embarcadero هم این سری کمپوننت رو تایید کرده ...

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfd...e=typ_redirect

----------

